# Starting my RGS #22 Project



## Dylanfreeski123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok I have started on my project and the first thing I did was change the cylinders. Since getting another pair of connie cylinders would be so time consuming, I worked with the Bachmann ones. They are not perfect for a T-19 but in my opinion they look better then the weird stock versions. I cut away the whole top area with my dremel and the outer facing part that sort of overhangs. I replaced the outward wall with styrene and the cylinder jacket with aluminum which looks pretty cool because of it's metalish wrinkles.

Trouble Posting pics, don't know what's wrong.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Go back and look at your other topic.


----------



## Dylanfreeski123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok there we go, thanks Steve I must have missed that update. Anyway, I changed the cylinders.










Added styrene and side steps to the platform and cut it shorter, making it closer to the smokebox. I also changed the pilot later on.










The pilot truck wheels had to be shorter together, so I did that.










Here was the actual engine yesterday, I ran it with my #20s tender. I added a small toolbox to the front, and cut off part of the smokebox.











#20 next to #22





























And finally my headlight.











Still need a bunch of parts and I'm bidding on another 4-6-0 for parts and tender. Thanks for looking!


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Mar 12, 2010)

Great work so far Dylan. I've got to get back to bashing mine into #20. Thanks for sharing your progress. 

Todd


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It's really looking great Dylan! Are you finding that this one's going together easier than the first?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## Dylanfreeski123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Well Steve, I am going to have to buy a lot more parts this time because I used up a bunch on the other one. I will need a donor engine probably, and a ton of parts from Ozark and Trackside. The 22 also has both original sand domes, so it will be quite a challenge to get those right as well.


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

Your model is looking great. I know from experience that kit bashing a locomotive is no easy task. Keep up the good work and keep those photos coming. It’s always fun to watch other people’s projects and see the creative way they solve modeling problems.


----------

